# pedal for tuning down a guitar



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

There are a few songs I'll be playing with a band. The vocalist sings it in a different key than original and it doesn't allow for the open string licks. For example one of the songs originally in E, vocalist sings it in D. Is there a pedal that auto tunes down and sounds natural?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Digitech ricochet? Whammy?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Budda said:


> Digitech ricochet? Whammy?


I wonder how that would work with acoustic guitar. I have a low voice and there's a couple of songs that I like doing but need to drop two steps to keep the open chords which means having to bring a second guitar or not do those songs. I can't sing like those castrati cherubs in rock bands .. lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I wonder how that would work with acoustic guitar. I have a low voice and there's a couple of songs that I like doing but need to drop two steps to keep the open chords which means having to bring a second guitar or not do those songs. I can't sing like those castrati cherubs in rock bands .. lol


If you cant hear the acoustic you'd be fine. But that sounds like a new guitar for Wardo to me...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Budda said:


> ... But that sounds like a new guitar for Wardo to me...


You have the gift of mystic vision - I was contemplating a new National brass body resonator today and damn close to buying it but I need to put about 3 grand into my truck or I won't be going nowhere except downhill ... lol


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a friend with a synth pickup in his guitar and it will re-tune your guitar digitally, but I think you could pick up a second guitar for a comparable investment.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

I think the Digitech Drop is generally considered the best in virtual capo pedals. It’s between that and the EHX Pitchfork. I’ve used the Drop and it works well, you lose some high end and gain some low end, but most audiences won’t notice. There’s a slight lag but not too bad.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A Variax works pretty well for that sort of thing and lots of other tricks. The new ones have real pickups as well as the models so when not using the oddball stuff you would be using a regular guitar. Now that Yamaha owns Line6 they have a Yamaha guitar with the Variax guts in it for a reasonable sum of money.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A Variax sounds like something that OHIP should be paying for.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> A Variax sounds like something that OHIP should be paying for.


I loved my Variax. It is such a cool guitar tech.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Two other options are the new Bigsby pedal and the Virtual Jeff. Lots of multi-effects units do it as well.

Robot tuners would be an interesting choice for acoustic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I have a friend with a synth pickup in his guitar and it will re-tune your guitar digitally, but I think you could pick up a second guitar for a comparable investment.


I have a second guitar and last night I played around with tuning it down a whole step so that playing in the E position was the key of D. It didn't really work well. The strings were far too loose and the intonation was seriously out. I guess I'd have to put heavier strings on it and have it complety reset up. I don't think I want to do that if a pedal exists that can do it and not sound digital. Not sure if its worth investing in a pedal for just a couple songs but who knows. If I had a pedal that did it I'd likely find more uses for it. 
As for using the second guitar what if I have other tunings that I'd like to use that a pedal could just do automatically? A pedal would be much more versatile.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Is there a pedal that auto tunes down and sounds natural?


1. Yes

2. No


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Then there's the whole trying to sing to what is coming out of the speakers when you can hear what is coming from the guitar. 

I am in the second guitar camp.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone has tried the Pitchfork for this?


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Then there's the whole trying to sing to what is coming out of the speakers when you can hear what is coming from the guitar.
> 
> I am in the second guitar camp.


Right. Yes that was a bit of a distraction when I was using the Variax for such tasks. If you can still hear the guitar acoustically in the room and it's in a different key than what is coming from your amp it can be.....unmusical.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Right. Yes that was a bit of a distraction when I was using the Variax for such tasks. If you can still hear the guitar acoustically in the room and it's in a different key than what is coming from your amp it can be.....unmusical.


The word I would use is "confusing."

But then, I am easily musically confused.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Digitech Drop might be your best option. I've heard good things about it.

I recently purchased a Headrush MX5 and one of the main reasons was because it has a drop tune feature. Unfortunately the lag on the drop tune is terrible so it's not fun to use. I'm hoping it gets improved with an upcoming update.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a story I was told, I think it was from @Paul M about a performer who pissed off the sound man.

It went something like, the guy used a harmonizer of some sort and applied a semi-tone drop to the IEM monitor feed for his vocals.

I hope I've described that clearly.

If so, I'm sorry for the mental audio image.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

^More words to live by: "Don't piss off the sound guy!"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> ^More words to live by: "Don't piss off the sound guy!"


Only if you lack sufficient available stage volume haha.

(Hi Mike)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Only if you lack sufficient available stage volume haha.
> 
> (Hi Mike)


You’re not likely to out gun the FOH sound person with volume.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You’re not likely to out gun the FOH sound person with volume.


I worded it poorly, in hindsight.

"Only if you lack sufficient stage volume to not require being mic'd"

In any band I've been in, everyone has been courteous to venue staff and I pride myself on doing so even as a patron. I've also enjoyed playing many gigs where the only thing FOH needed to do was put the vocals up haha.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> There's a story I was told, I think it was from @Paul M about a performer who pissed off the sound man.
> 
> It went something like, the guy used a harmonizer of some sort and applied a semi-tone drop to the IEM monitor feed for his vocals.
> 
> ...


Not even a semi tone..... just 50 or 60 cents. Doesn't matter if you play black notes or white notes....the singer is stuck in the cracks.

The trick is that the shifted vocal audio goes _only_ to the IEM of the singer. (S)He'll try to adjust to be "in tune" based on what is heard in the IEM. What comes out of FOH is unprocessed, painful, and hilarious.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I have a second guitar and last night I played around with tuning it down a whole step so that playing in the E position was the key of D. It didn't really work well. The strings were far too loose and the intonation was seriously out. I guess I'd have to put heavier strings on it and have it complety reset up.


I found that with 13s I was able to drop an acoustic a full step and just barely get away with it. 

I think the people dropping an electric that far are going to much heavier strings than electric players usually use.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you look long enough you may find a Steinberger Synapse Transcale, or some baritone guitar you can capo.









Steinberger Synapse Transcale ST-2FPA Custom Flametop 2008 | Reverb


The Steinberger Synapse Transcale ST-2FPA features a Maple body with Phenolic fingerboard, including a unique built-in roller capo. Two EMG humbuckers and Double Ball bridge round things out. This guitar has a 28.75 inch scale length.Years of Production: ca. 2010 - present




reverb.com


----------



## Erick1987 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have used a variax, a Digitech drop, and the poly effects in the Helix. 
The variax sounded the best and was the most versatile obviously because it can change each strings pitch individually. 
The drop and the Helix are about even. Both get the job done and from the audience only a couple players that know what they are listening for might notice. 
All are awesome tools that I still use. BUT As others have said, I find the big hurdle is being loud enough to drown out the acoustics sound of the strings. If not, it isn't a great experience


----------

